# Need a tablet, among other things...



## Polarthief (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so I've just gotten started with my art *like literally, just started about a week ago* and I've noticed something: I CANNOT draw with pencils. It won't happen, and most likely will never happen. So, I've decided to try going digital, but that's where I'm stuck at.

I have about $100 give or take a few dollars, and I was wondering where I could get with that. I am expecting something that can get me started with basic sketches *at this point, I'm still trying to create my fursona*, for a non-professional base.  Not trying to make money or do commissions, I simply want to make art. I just can't use pencil.

I was looking at http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_pen_touch.php earlier, but the problem is that I also have NO software for art *unless you count paint... rofl xD*. So I'm wondering if getting the Bamboo would just be a waste of $$ w/o any software.

Any ideas? I'm really overwhelmed in my current position 

Thanks in advance ~_^

~Polarthief~


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

I use The GIMP as my artistic program. Completely free -- google and download it. Great, cheap alternative. : )

Also: I have a bamboo fun. But in the original model. I reccomend it both as a cheap and starter tablet.

Lastly: If you can't draw with pencils; digital art, although convenient, will NOT make you a better artist. A tablet and art program cannot replace skills you don't have. If I were to give you advice, I'd say take your time learning the basics with on your old-fashioned dead trees before treating digital art like a quick fix.


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 21, 2010)

outward said:


> I use The GIMP as my artistic program. Completely free -- google and download it. Great, cheap alternative. : )
> 
> Also: I have a bamboo fun. But in the original model.



Would the Bamboo Touch+Pen help my tablet problem though? Or do I have to go with the twice-as-much-in-price Bamboo FUN?

*GIMP looks amazing, especially for it being free  That saves hundreds at this point *


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Polarthief said:


> Would the Bamboo Touch+Pen help my tablet problem though? Or do I have to go with the twice-as-much-in-price Bamboo FUN?
> 
> *GIMP looks amazing, especially for it being free  That saves hundreds at this point *


 
I believe the NEW _Bamboo Pen_ is, in some ways, the equivilent of the OLD _Bamboo Fun_.

So I think that means you'll be getting what I have. Which is good, considering the price tag. My current Bamboo was given to me, but I believe it was around $100 or so. I also know someone who purchased one of the Bamboo models for $80 at Bestbuy; I used it once and it was fine. Let me check the specs real quick.


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I was looking at the Pen+Touch since it mentioned it also came with a few things like Adobe Photoshop Elements *No idea what that is in accordance to the CS4 /shrug*, and it also came with the pen if I wanted to try with that again. Hopefully they're the same things?


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, I looked at the specs: The current Bamboo Fun, Touch, and Pen have the same resolution and pressure levels. So does my old Bamboo Fun. The current Bamboo Fun is just larger -- that's the only reason why it's mroe expensive.

However, the Bamboo Touch has a slightly smaller active area than the OLD Bamboo Fun.

But small tablets aren't all that bad. : )


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome  Sounds perfect!

*And not to be picky, but would the Pen+Touch be essentially the same thing? It's 30$ more than the touch so it should be, no? o.o*


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

Polarthief said:


> Well I was looking at the Pen+Touch since it mentioned it also came with a few things like Adobe Photoshop Elements *No idea what that is in accordance to the CS4 /shrug*, and it also came with the pen if I wanted to try with that again. Hopefully they're the same things?


 
Yeah, my original Graphire 4 came with some messed-up copy of Adobe PS Elements and a bleak version of OC. Terrible, never used them. : (

You should be able to get a sans-software tablet at Bestbuy for cheaper.

Edit: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Wacom+-...14.p?id=1218110423543&skuId=9469014&st=tablet


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 21, 2010)

outward said:


> Yeah, my original Graphire 4 came with some messed-up copy of Adobe PS Elements and a bleak version of OC. Terrible, never used them. : (
> 
> You should be able to get a sans-software tablet at Bestbuy for cheaper.
> 
> Edit: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Wacom+-...14.p?id=1218110423543&skuId=9469014&st=tablet



Awesome! Thanks so much :3

Now to see if the staples, THREE streets away from my house has them... :3
*gonna feel like an idiot if it's the same guy that sold me my pencils and sketchbooks is gonna sell me this now too XD*


----------



## IggyB (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, I came into this board thinking the same thing as the original poster, I see this thread, and I get everything I need to know without even posting, awesome!


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 21, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Wow, I came into this board thinking the same thing as the original poster, I see this thread, and I get everything I need to know without even posting, awesome!



Lol a TON of people have been wondering the same question ~_^

Perhaps this could become a sticky for new artists trying to go digital...?

Thanks again Outward ^^ Going to go to the nearby Staples right after school tomorrow 

Edit: Don't you love when you think it's gonna take awhile for your question to be answered, to find out other people ask and answer it before you ask? Yeah that last sentence was confusing, but I love it when that happens :3


----------



## Zydala (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Bamboo Fun, and it's a pretty good tablet. I wouldn't go smaller in most cases, but whatever is more comfortable.

Are you planning on working in vector programs and things like that? Tablets don't necessarily make it easier to draw... they just sort of make it easier to erase things, haha.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2010)

.......if your no good with a pencil, how will you be with a styles?


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:


> .......if your no good with a pencil, how will you be with a styles?



I mostly just have a ton of errors, and even in my SKETCHBOOKS, they start smudging *I erase THAT much o.o; when I was using a normal #2 pencil, i used a full eraser halfway through a small sketch ><*

and I tend to notice I can actually draw more decent things on my Nintendo DS then I can with a pencil. So Computer + stylus = no mess + easier drawing I suppose


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2010)

Just look in the Free art programs thread in the tutorials section.


----------



## outward (Jan 22, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Are you planning on working in vector programs and things like that? Tablets don't necessarily make it easier to draw... they just sort of make it easier to erase things, haha.


 
True true true!

That, and using different layers for your guide lines and such.

Tablet = reason I can't do traditional art anymore. x D


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 22, 2010)

outward said:


> True true true!
> 
> That, and using different layers for your guide lines and such.
> 
> Tablet = reason I can't do traditional art anymore. x D




Every little extra bit helps. My main issue is that I have soooo many errors *like I said earlier...*, and not having erase or pressure marks really helps *again, even my SKETCHBOOK HAS BOTH ERASE AND PRESSURE MARKS...* And the layers should help my 3d issue right? *which again is ANOTHER issue I need to improve on*

I still plan on using pencil and sketchbook for a basic outline *and only when I'm away from my computer *, but I feel that it will make a huge difference. And if not, I'm out 70$. I've lost more for less in my past


----------



## Polarthief (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok so I just got back from best buy, and really upset I had to spend 30$ more. I got the Pen and Touch instead of Pen since they ran out of the pen version, and I didn't have an extra 130 for the Fun instead =/ oh well

Hopefully it'll work just the same :3


----------

